# IUI question



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello everyone, I'm brand new so please bear with me! I have been reading and have found a lot of comfort from the boards. I have 2 questions. 1)i am in middle of first iui (diagnosed unexplained) and only have enough cyclogest until the day before testing - so 14 days worth. Should i have been given more in case i am pregnant to help support the pregnancy? 2) My ovaries were stim by injections, and although only my left side produced  follicles, it was my right side that ached. I have had this in other cycles but always presumed the right side was the 'busy' one. Anyone else had this? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello Rachel and good luck with your IUI.
It might be worth ringing your clinic and asking for more cyclogest - they can give you a repeat prescription or might have a few spares to keep you going - that's what my clinic did.

Not sure about your aches but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.  I get ovulation pains every month and I read somewhere that it tends to be on the right hand side anyway.  so it could be the same even if that ovary isn't doing so much.  Or maybe it's trying very hard?

Lots of luck anyway!
M x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Morgan, much appreciated! x


----------

